# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  معرفی آموزش ساخت وب سایت به صورت procedural با زبان php

## otincome

سلام
ممنون میشم از دوستانی که یه آموزش برای ساخت وب سایت به صورت procedural با زبان php سراغ دارن, معرفی کنن. فرقی نمیکنه ایرانی باشه یا خارجی. فقط اینکه از اول مراحل ساخت سایت توضیح داده باشه
ممنون

----------

